# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Recurring Dead Ex-Boyfriend Dream!!  HELP!

## ILS

Hi everyone.  I hope someone can help me here and tell me what this dream means.  I have this recurring dream atleast twice a week.  It may change slightly but overall remains the same.  I dream about my ex-boyfriend who was my high school sweetheart.  He died tragically on 9/11 in the World Trade Center, no remains were ever found.  Although, we had not been together for many years, we remained the best of friends up until the day he died.  I have been happily married for the most part for the past 11 years and have two beautful children.  He was married as well at the time of his death with his first child on the way.  When these dreams occur, we both still appear the way we did when we were in high school.  The dream always takes place after 9/11.  He always was presumed dead in the dream and then turns up alive, missing one of his legs from below the knee.  I tell him over and over again that I don't care about his leg and that I love him unconditionally.  He doesn't want to go back to his wife and child and wants to be with me.   I am never married with children in this dream to my currently family.  When I awake and realize that it is just a dream, and realize he is truly still dead, I am sad.  After 9/11 I was grief stricken and went through a depression.  It is something I will never get over.  My husband was truly supportive since he knew what my relationship with my ex meant to me.  I loved him, but as a friend when he died.  He was someone I thought I would be close to for the rest of my life.  However, I am confused because we were both happily married at the time of his death.  PLEASE HELP!

----------


## Swikity

It doesn't really mean anything at all.

For example:
My grandma and I were very close. She was like a second mother to me. I would go over to her house ever day and see her. 
She went in to get very minor heart surgery done.
She was in perfect health up until then, then dropped dead one morning.
Hospital's falt.

At least once a week I will dream about her.
The dream is always about us thinking she is dead, then her coming back and we are all happy and surprised. Soon after, she dissapeares into thin air.

People always dream about loved ones who dissapear.
It is very normal.
I think it is a good thing, as it reminds me that my grandma still exhisted, even 4 years after her death.

----------


## ILS

I think what I am concerned about, is the missing leg?  Why would be be missing his leg in every dream?  Thanks

----------


## Megalomania

Your dream as the guy above said , really doesn't mean anything. Just your feelings, your hope of him returning even with a mild deformation . he was hurt not the same yet you want him back.That's the missing leg , a very important part of him is missing . Maybe you know he will never be urs entierly. I think deep deep you still loved him more than a friend, i mean you can never really get over it if it was real love , and he was ur first.

It's sad, life is tough....and we all die

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

What a tragic story. I'm sorry for your loss.  :Sad: 

Don't take the dream to heart, too much. Most likely, the reason you are dreaming of him in such a way is because he meant so much to you. There is a good chance he will show up in your dreams, at some point or another, for the rest of your life. Awkward as this may be, it's not necessarily a bad thing, and should work to simply remind you of how much you cared for him.

As far as his leg, I would say that is just your concern for what might have happened to him, when the towers collapsed. Having no remains found leaves a huge hole in your heart, I'm sure, and I'd think it's just that uncertainty that makes him appear you with some handicap. It's possible that, after seeing him like that in your dream "randomly", the first time, it was such a powerful image that it was ingrained into your mind, and that is how your subconscious has set itself to represent him. Again, this is not something that I think has any particular meaning (unless there is some significance to his having one leg that only you know).

I don't subscribe to any "set theories" on what dreams mean, though, and mine is simply a guess (though I do agree about seeing dead friends/family members as your mind's way of coping with their loss). The only person that can really say what a dream means to you, is you, because you are the only one that can relate the concepts of your dream content to why they would be significant to you in waking life. No one else can really tap into your train of thought, like that.

----------

